# General > Sport >  Wick & District Darts League Mens Division 2 Results 25/01/11

## wickscorrie

BROWN TROUT 2 (3) v THE FSC (5)
 COMM A (5) v MOUNTAIN DEW (0)
 HAGARS (4) v COMM B (4)
 SEAVIEW B (5) v SMIDDY (3)
 QUEENS B    BYE

----------


## wickscorrie

Rearranged Match 3/02/2011
 BROWN TROUT 1 v SMIDDY

----------

